# Sticky  Marine forecasts



## gameaholic

Post links for gulf forecast herehttps://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KTAE.html


----------



## Realtor

windy.com


----------



## Boat-Dude

NDBC - National Weather Service Marine Forecast FZUS52 KTAE


National Weather Service Marine Forecast FZUS52 KTAE provided via the National Data Buoy Center (NDBC) website.



www.ndbc.noaa.gov












Tide times and charts for Pensacola, Florida (West Coast) and weather forecast for fishing in Pensacola in 2023


Tide tables and solunar charts for Pensacola: high tides and low tides, surf reports, sun and moon rising and setting times, lunar phase, fish activity and weather conditions in Pensacola.




tides4fishing.com












Pensacola, FL Surf Forecast


Detailed Surf Forecast and Surf Report for Pensacola, Florida including top quality forecast resources.




www.swellinfo.com






Web Cams.








Webcam


Our webcam overlooks the beautiful Santa Rosa Sound from the second story balcony of the Gulf Breeze Recovery facility. Call 833.551.2356 for more information!




www.gulfbreezerecovery.com









Microseven IP Cameras


The Microseven Cam Outdoor security camera connects to Wi-Fi, POE and can stream 1080p HD video to your phone 24/7. Use it as a surveillance camera or outdoor cam. It's the best way to keep an eye on home.




www.microseven.com












Navarre Beach Live HD 1080 Zoom Cam


Our Navarre Beach Live HD 1080 Zoom Cam is the best beach cam in Florida! Enjoy 12 unique and gorgeous views of the Gulf of Mexico and along the Emerald coast.



www.navarrebeachlife.com









Destin Florida Beach Cam | Ocean Reef Resorts


Ocean Reef welcomes you to enjoy these gorgeous, live action views of the Gulf of Mexico, here along the Emerald Coast in Miramar Beach. This new, state-of-the-art Beach Web Cam, has been installed by Ocean Reef Resorts near the Majestic Sun on Scenic Gulf Drive. The views are towards the...




www.oceanreefresorts.com






https://fl511.com/map/Cctv/429--15




https://fl511.com/map/Cctv/428--15




https://streaming.myescambia.com:8082/




https://streaming.myescambia.com:8083/




https://streaming.myescambia.com:8080/


----------



## FoteeFy

NWS Marine Forecast Site:






National Weather Service







marine.weather.gov


----------



## Realtor

I use these two and bounce them off each other. Windy seems to be the most accurate free site I've found... 









Windy as forecasted


Wind map and weather forecast




www.windy.com


----------



## Deja vu

Today's Fishing and Tide Times for Pensacola , United States


Today's Best solunar fishing times for Pensacola, United States with tide times for Pensacola, Florida, local fishing weather forecasts (temperature, wind, pressure, etc), detailed sun and moon data and also the best fishing spots.



www.fishingreminder.com


----------



## Dagwood

10 foot seas Friday for snapper opening. Everyone should stay at home.

Yk


----------



## Boat-Dude

NDBC - Station 42012 Recent Data


National Data Buoy Center - Recent observations from buoy 42012 (30.060N 87.548W) - ORANGE BEACH - 44 NM SE of Mobile, AL.



www.ndbc.noaa.gov


----------



## Realtor

to hot for me.... enjoy and take a few pictures...


----------



## peter215

Realtor said:


> to hot for me.... enjoy and take a few pictures...
> 
> View attachment 1091418


What site you use for that chart?


----------



## Realtor

peter215 said:


> What site you use for that chart?


reefcast paid subscription


----------



## Pier#r

The NWS MOB/PNS is Soliciting Feedback on a New Coastal Waters Forecast With More Wave Detail! 



⛵️ Attention Mariners! The NWS is Soliciting Feedback on a New Coastal Waters Forecast With More Wave Detail!


----------

